

First Impressions Using Android Honeycomb, Google’s iPad Rival - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/android-honeycomb-ipad/

======
kiubo
I wonder why Google broke from Android UI branding with Honeycomb. It doesn't
even seem to be consistently applied throughout. Definitely not an
improvement.

------
phlux
Utter stupidity

"...If you long-press the desktop, you’ll bring up the widget/wallpaper
selector, which some people will undoubtedly activate accidentally (and
promptly panic). The third button in the bottom left corner lets you jump
between recently used applications — a feature that I’ll love, but could
confuse people who aren’t sure what’s going on."

This idiot thinks that long-click wallpaper widgets will cause panic and that
he's smarter than all the common folk who will be too confused by the recently
used apps list.

And those are his detriments to the platform? TC's staff rarely provide
anything of value to the conversation.

